# Hello from El Paso



## flttrainer (Mar 23, 2010)

Tonight I was initiated at Coronado #1406. It was a great experience! 

Rob


----------



## Papatom (Mar 24, 2010)

flttrainer said:


> Tonight I was initiated at Coronado #1406. It was a great experience!
> 
> Rob


Good to hear from WEST TEXAS, I am from Valentine and have an old friend that lives in El Paso. Welcome.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 24, 2010)

My lodge has seen an increase in petitions lately.  Last night two individuals visited us prior to my degree.  Tomorrow there are two EA's at another lodge here in El Paso.  If I don't work overtime tomorrow I will attend.


----------



## Raven (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats, Bro.! Welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Newley Brother!!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank y'all for the welcomes.


----------



## JTM (Mar 26, 2010)

wonderful.  congratulations.


----------

